# New building option



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

We are looking at a new location and one site has everything that we need in a building, plus a 100’x160’ cold storage building. 

This building is wide open, 40ft ceiling, overhead doors on each side, and asphalt floor.

I’m looking for ideas on what to use this space for? It was a lumber store that customers drove inside to pick up material. 

So far I was thinking of just using the space to store dry goods and equipment, but I think that seems like a bit of a waste. 

We are setting up a bit of a retail shop for contractors and DIY. We have dealership rights for some landscape supply items, so maybe there is some opportunity there. 

My creative genius is off for the weekend and I’m drawing a blank. Any ideas are appreciated!

Thx


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm thinking the drive thur would be for the things that you need on a daily basis for easy access. Probably would be a good spot for your retail items.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Classic car storage, draws year round income.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If your thinking you don't need all the space you could lease some out, maybe to another contractor, collector, auto truck repair.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

DeVries said:


> Classic car storage, draws year round income.


This and people looking to store boats and/or RVs. Maybe sleds in the summer?

I have people calling all the time looking for space in my hangars...they are willng to pay more than I rent them for currently by a wide margin. (and I have to tell them no, hangars are for aircraft).

Secure indoor storage is a premium commodity.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Fill it with salt,24 hr dry salt supply.Thumbs Up


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice size building ! U could store a " Walter"  plow truck there ?? For a small fee of course.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Nice size building ! U could store a " Walter"  plow truck there ?? For a small fee of course.


This thread is starting to gain some traction...like 100%


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

m_ice said:


> This thread is starting to gain some traction...like 100%


Is that like 4 wheel low ? and then some


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Is that like 4 wheel low ? and then some


Yes


----------

